# New Plaguebearers



## Brother Droopy (Jun 14, 2011)

New picture or old news? Someone just sent me this link and they look different than the Plaguebearers in the Codex Deamons but I don't play that army so I could be wrong.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Just a a little late, there are atleast 2 threads going around with the video they are in, plus the vid is better quality


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

It is old news, but it's worth bringing up again since the plague bearers and the nurglings are the only interesting thing in this release in my opinion.

They did a good job with both.


----------



## Sandshreeeew (Apr 26, 2011)

There's a video? A link would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Here is a link from the other thread






courtesy of whiplash308


----------



## rhiasbecker (Jul 26, 2012)

From Page 10 of the August WD - these will be available August 4th. Quite a few new releases for Chaos.


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

Eleven said:


> It is old news, but it's worth bringing up again since the plague bearers and the nurglings are the only interesting thing in this release in my opinion.
> 
> They did a good job with both.


Except the buff/point reduction of flamers along side screamers not costing an arm and a leg $ wise, and getting 3 str 5 ap 2 armorbane attacks and 2 wounds a piece?

Was hopeing a plastic fiend kit would surface. Oh well.


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

Ravner298 said:


> Except the buff/point reduction of flamers along side screamers not costing an arm and a leg $ wise, and getting 3 str 5 ap 2 armorbane attacks and 2 wounds a piece?
> 
> Was hopeing a plastic fiend kit would surface. Oh well.


Well, they gotta keep at least a couple things held back for our new codex don't they?!

Plastic Fiends, greaters, Flesh hounds, new flyer, maybe a new daemon engine & hopefully another chariot kit or two for the other gods...
Then a bunch of finecast characters.

My biggest question however is, will Furies finally be worth fielding?!


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

I do rather like the look of the new chariots in WD (I got my copy yesterday). Plus the Hellflayers have thi s rather nifty rule of upto 2D6 Hammer hits, and any that wound grant the girl on top an additional attack too. 

Never mind the new plaguebearers (which those pics are of, btw), my slaaneshi army is getting some new toys...


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

The Exalted chariot can get 4d6 Hammer hits. Scary stuff!

Loving the new Nurgle stuff most of all though. Mainly because they look like the old artwork (like the other plastic daemons). I'm getting a bunch and don't even play Daemons!


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Regardless they'll all be a welcomed addition to my Chaos Army.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

These new Plaguebearers look like crap. Well... maybe that's on purpose?


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

DeathKlokk said:


> The Exalted chariot can get 4d6 Hammer hits. Scary stuff!
> 
> Loving the new Nurgle stuff most of all though. Mainly because they look like the old artwork (like the other plastic daemons). I'm getting a bunch and don't even play Daemons!


Yeah, but the Exalted chariots doesn't convert those wounds caused into additional attacks as well. Your 2D6 causes 7 wounds on those guardsmen? Alluress gets to make 12 attacks in the assault phase... :biggrin:


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

I really like the plague bearers. Finally some plastic for them


----------



## zacktheRipper (Jan 23, 2012)

I dislike the new Plague Bearers personally, but the Nurglings make up for it.

I'm just happy about the new Tzeentch stuff! They look great.


----------

